# Will 31's fit on a 2002 frontier?



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey
i have a 2002 frontier 4x4 crew cab se
What are the biggest tires i can get on it without a lift?
How big of a lift do i need to fit 31" tires? 

Thanks


----------



## Desert Runner (Nov 20, 2005)

31x10.50x15 will fit with no lift.


----------



## arugellin (Nov 26, 2005)

Desert Runner said:


> 31x10.50x15 will fit with no lift.


on stock rims?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

as long as your tires are 31" or less, and the tread is 10.5" or less, the rim size doesn't matter.


----------



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> as long as your tires are 31" or less, and the tread is 10.5" or less, the rim size doesn't matter.




Im tring to find some 15" rims.
i dont have to big of a price range.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

buckhuntersj said:


> Im tring to find some 15" rims.
> i dont have to big of a price range.


are they 15s now? if they are 16s, 15s might not clear the caliper. go with a 15X8 rim if they are. 15X10 will stick out past the fender.


----------



## Desert Runner (Nov 20, 2005)

I have an 01 that had factory 15's. but i went with aftermarket rims that are a lil wider. I run 31x10.50's. I did crank my torsion bars up and build longer shackles for the rear, but after driving about 6 months with these tires. only rub VERY little on the mud flaps on EXTREME sharp turns.


----------



## jax1-2 (Dec 14, 2005)

has any one tried this on the '02 desert runner? i want to do this but i don't want anything to rub. i will be using it for light offroad mainly hunting and street driving.


----------



## jax1-2 (Dec 14, 2005)

i tried 31x11.50x15 and there was plenty of room.


----------



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

on the frontier if i put the 31's, will i still have enough space if im hauling something heavy? :waving:


----------



## jax1-2 (Dec 14, 2005)

:hal: from the looks of them on mine, which is a desert runner, i could haul anything i want.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

my '02 CC had 265/70R16's on it...If I remember correctly, thats damm close to 31...like 30.69 or something.


----------



## HarleyFXD (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have 7" wheels the 31's will be okay, but that's about the narrowest you should go. I don't think 30x9.50-15 should be on 6" wheels either.
My '88 did great in the mud with 31's on 7" wheels, but I'm going to stick with the stock 6" wheels on the '93 I just bought and go with some 7.00-15 bias ply tires. They're 30" and narrow enough to be good on the snow covered roads. My '88 was a handful on the road at speed with the big tires and anything more than an inch of snow.
Have a good one!


----------



## josh-bbexhaust (Jul 24, 2006)

Back to tires..

I am almost in need to new tires. Or maybe I just want a more aggressive look. Any info about tire size for an 04XE CC LB. I want to keep the stock wheels, they match the roof rack and side steps nicely.


----------



## fakamean (Aug 11, 2006)

Desert Runner said:


> 31x10.50x15 will fit with no lift.


what about on a 2004 frontier 2wd


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

josh-bbexhaust said:


> Back to tires..
> 
> I am almost in need to new tires. Or maybe I just want a more aggressive look. Any info about tire size for an 04XE CC LB. I want to keep the stock wheels, they match the roof rack and side steps nicely.


Same as above, they'll fit.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

fakamean said:


> what about on a 2004 frontier 2wd


Dunno. What size tires are on there now?


----------



## Hatco (Oct 20, 2006)

I hauled 12 nine foot railroad ties (almost 2000 lbs.) for 110 miles. Didn't even feel them back there!


----------



## T-04Frontier (Oct 18, 2006)

From the research I've done the stock 15" rims came w/ 265/70/15 which are ~29.6" in diameter vs. 30.5" on a 31x10.5" tire. That is <1/2" added to each sidewall, which shouldn't change your clearences too much. 
Some people are saying they rub a little when you turn real sharp (like parking or in a U-turn), but I can't see any problems with clearence in the rear due to payload unless you seriously overload the truck w/ 3k+ lbs.


----------

